# Documentary with maestro Gergiev right now on PBS



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

While waiting for Anna's Don Pasquale which starts at 9 PM, I bumped into this 1-hour documentary with Gergiev.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Anna on PBS!!??!! How did I miss this??!!!

Damn it all to hell!!!

Is this playing again??


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Anna on PBS!!??!! How did I miss this??!!!
> 
> Damn it all to hell!!!
> 
> Is this playing again??


Not that I know. I looked up the schedule, and it seems like they are only showing it tonight.
I'm watching it as I type this; we're at the end of the third and last act. But I'm sure this performance will be soon on MetPlayer, and later on DVD.


----------

